# Linhof parts and lenses find (lens boards 4x5)



## groenendiek (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello, 
recently I came across a few boxes with various parts and lenses, very old and dirty, but most of it seems to be in good order and intact.
I have found some of the lenses via Google, so I have an indication of pricing.

The lens boards however I can't find. They are 4 in total, 3 of them are blank aluminium, all have the Linhof relief logo and "Technika" lettering. Since I cannot find these, does that mean they are really rare? I just don't know how to name them correctly so I can get some google results... Can anybody supply a good clue?

Also will have those items for sale in a bit, it cant hurt to find some interested people in advance, no?


----------



## IanG (Mar 14, 2012)

These are Linhof lens boards, not rare but worth a little bit more than similar Wista etc and chines copies.  These sell regularly on Ebay.

Ian


----------

